# Children's DLA



## Ruth Goode (Jul 24, 2011)

There was a long debate on facebook yesterday re children's DLA, some people think we are not entitled to them and wasting some tax-payers' money... it is so frustrating that they cant see how much we do for our children :-(


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Ruth ...

Your daughter is entitled to it, which you claim on her behalf .... and damn right you should. 

I can think of many other things that are wasting tax payers money, DLAfor a child is not one of them ... 

There will always be unfortunately 2 sides if this arguement, but those whom have no idea what we do for our children who live with this condition should not comment.

If you look back at one of my threads in the parents section, you will see many who back this.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 24, 2011)

I think this forum and the posts parents are writing proves what a difficult time we have controlling their diabetes ! 
People should keep out of it unless they are in the same boat, they have no right to judge , take no notice


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hanmillmum said:


> I think this forum and the posts parents are writing proves what a difficult time we have controlling their diabetes !
> People should keep out of it unless they are in the same boat, they have no right to judge , take no notice



My child isn't Diabetic, but as you all know my little grandaughter Grace was diagnosed in June. It's not a condition she's going to grow out of.
  You are right, they have no right to judge, take no notice.  I still find it heartbreaking everytime I inject her  Sheena


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 24, 2011)

I still find it heartbreaking everytime I inject her   Sheena


Oh Sheena, that sentence is so touching! It's so hard on the grandparents too x


----------



## fencesitter (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw that Facebook thread too and was shocked at some of the comments. The thread was started by Diabetes UK, trying to find out whether it was getting more difficult for parents to claim DLA, but it was hijacked by some people with very strong views, particularly one diabetic person along the lines of 'I got on fine without it, so why shouldn't you'!!! My son is older, about to start weekly boarding away from home, and currently doing OK without much intervention from me, so after reading through the form I felt we wouldn't qualify. But I've hung on to it in case that changes, and if circumstances were different I would have no hesitation in applying. People don't seem to realise that everyone's situation is unique and DLA is available to support parents for very good reasons!! It will be interesting to hear what Diabetes UK finds out.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi ...

Without a poll, my experiences and those of others, suggests a massive difference in who gets what for there child ... Im not sure how they decide and work it out ...  

I myself no longer get DLA for Nathan, as he has just turned 16, and his claim was turned down, in his own right. However, some parents children recieve it up to the age of 18 

My personal view is all should receive some form of assistance regardless of age, rather than call it DLA, as I know many dont see themselves as disabled, and I understand that element ... so I dont wish to offend anyone ...  .. may be even if it was a small payment that was to help with rising food costs etc. As stated children/adults dont grow out of the condition. As a country we seem to have the resources to waste money and send it here, there and everywhere. 

I would uge ant parent whos child is diabetic to claim, reegardless of circumstances, as they are entitled to in there own right. It is not means tested in anyway, so for eg, if your child is going to boarding school, bang that claim in.

Getting DLA at the highest rate, will also, if you are in receipt of Child Tax Credit, mean you will get a slightly higher amount.

Heidi
xx


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 26, 2011)

Ruth Goode said:


> There was a long debate on facebook yesterday re children's DLA, some people think we are not entitled to them and wasting some tax-payers' money... it is so frustrating that they cant see how much we do for our children :-(



maybe this people dont know that children with ADHA and AUTISM have it as well  but they are not at risk in dying at night or having an hypo seizure and get brain damage!!!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 27, 2011)

Agreed... Carly was so close to fitting yesterday :-( she woke up 9.5 but within 20 minutes she went down to 1.9 and scared us all by collasping!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 29, 2011)

Ruth Goode said:


> Agreed... Carly was so close to fitting yesterday :-( she woke up 9.5 but within 20 minutes she went down to 1.9 and scared us all by collasping!



That must have been pretty scary Ruth, hope it was an isolated incident! There are so many things that rock the balance that you just can't predict and it is anxiety provoking as well as hard work. We've had an exhausting week with night time highs and checking and bolussing, keeping everything crossed for a more stable night tonight.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 5, 2011)

Carly is good despite some highs and lows due to this hot weather, thank you


----------

